# Not on live register but unemployed?



## ney001 (4 Mar 2013)

Hi

My husband has been unemployed for 4 years.  He isn't entitled to any form of sw payment due to my wages.  As a result of this he is also excluded from CE Schemes and internships - apparently you have to be in receipt of an actual sw payment in order to be eligible for these.  In essence he is not considered to be on the live register i.e the register of people claiming state benefit.  Now, my question is this - There is a new incentive scheme for employers to take people off the live register i.e give unemployed people a job, employer doesn't have to pay prsi for three years etc - will my husband be considered for positions such as this? surely he cannot be excluded from jobs on the basis that he is not claiming a social welfare payment?.  Would anyone know the answer to this?


----------



## dereko1969 (4 Mar 2013)

Has he been signing on for credits since the last time you raised this issue?

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=173263


----------



## ney001 (4 Mar 2013)

No apparently the gap was too long between end of sw claim and resigning for credits.


----------



## alex salmon (4 Mar 2013)

Signing for credits is a waste of time as you get no money with 100% of the hassle such as TUS schemes etc.


----------



## wbbs (4 Mar 2013)

http://www.citizensinformation.ie/e.../credited_social_insurance_contributions.html

Unfortunately this is correct, must have paid or credited prsi contributions in last 2 yrs to continue to sign for credits.

Now I know there are no jobs but it would be worth taking absolutely anything temporary even to try and pay some contributions again so that when it finished he could sign for credits.  Very important when it comes to pension time.


----------



## ney001 (5 Mar 2013)

wbbs said:


> Now I know there are no jobs but it would be worth taking absolutely anything temporary even to try and pay some contributions again so that when it finished he could sign for credits.  Very important when it comes to pension time.



He has tried to work for free on numerous occasions, he has applied for hundreds of jobs in every single possible category - a temporary job would be a dream right now! 

So the question still remains - is he now disqualified from the new employer prsi scheme - I am not worried about pension credits etc - the immediate concern is getting a job.


----------



## GDUFFY (5 Mar 2013)

He should look into registering as a Homemaker  http://www.citizensinformation.ie/e.../social_insurance_prsi/homemakers_scheme.html

Maybe he can get it back dated. When the calculation is made for his average stamps for his pension entitlement, the years spent as a homemaker are disregarded thus giving a better average contribution per year. Maybe someone more au fait with the intricacies of state pension calculations will explain it better. Also if he was former self employed and had a history of employment he can get a free course with Springboard even if he receives no welfare. Some good courses to help him retrain . http://www.springboardcourses.ie/SearchResults.aspx


----------



## ney001 (5 Mar 2013)

He is currently doing a course with vtos

no children so can't qualify for home makers scheme. 

Question is  - will he be excluded from employer prsi incentive scheme.


----------



## Wexfordman (11 Jul 2013)

My wife, who nah been a homemaker for the last 14 years is in a similar position, she is now looking for work, difficult enough with experience but being out of the workfrollorce for that long makes it even harder. 

No state support, no training, nothing available to her, it's pretty disgusting!


----------



## Brendan Burgess (11 Jul 2013)

So these incentive schemes are actually disincentive schemes? 

They actively dissuade an employer from taking on people who have not been signing on and so puts them at a huge disadvantage.


----------



## SarahMc (12 Jul 2013)

Jobsplus is an live register measure, so no he is not eligible.

However I can't understand how he is on a VTOS course? He is not eligible for that either.


----------

